# Do any of you guys fish the walleye circuits in your area?



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Going to try to fish the western researve walleye circuit next year. Do any of you guys fish the same or other circuits across the state in your region?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I fished the Southern Ohio Walleye Club for a couple years.
Its a great club.
I also fished a WRWA event at Mosquito.
It seemed like a very well run club.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

western researve walleye circuit ( what lakes do they cover?)


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

The western researve traditionally fished mosquito lake a couple of times, pymatuning,milton,berlin,with the 2 day championship on mosquito. The meeting last thursday they are talking about shaking it up this year. Get the regulars off thier home lakes and draw more people form the south areas.

The new proposed schedule: One tourney per month to stretch it out.
Indian lake
Mosquito
Saltfork
Ohio River (liverpool area)
Tapon
Two day championship on two lakes:
Berlin and Milton - One day on each lake

This is all based on permits

They want to give pymi. a break to recover for a couple of years.


----------



## jay74 (Mar 1, 2006)

This might be something im intersted in Have any more info? Like how many people usually enter,prizes,Pro,or nonpro,fees Alittle history?Like does the same people alway win?When was it started? So on and so on?


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

This will be my first year for it. I think the entry fee is $80 per regular tournament. The championship is $120. You get points for each tournament that add up to a qualifier for the cabela's tourney up north. I think the top 5 point leaders get invited. Last year I heard they let you throw out your worst event. 
Western researve has been around for like ten years I've heard. They average about 40-80 boats for each event. They pay down like ten places. Big fish also. Its not a pro/am thing. Father/son, freind/best friend, serious/more serious sometimes. Bigdaddy 300 fished it last year alone after his partner quit 2 events into the season. He almost made rookie of the year. I will be fishing it with him next year. I'm sure if anybody wanted to pm him I don't think he will mind. He went through it last year. Went to every event.

I think you have to fish a min. of three events to qualify for the championship.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Southern Ohio Walleye Club
Western Reserve Walleye Association
Western Ohio Walleye Club
Western Basin Sportfishing Assn. (ez-marc)
I'm a past member of the WOWC, a co-founder and past member of the SOWC, and have fished some WRWA events. All are quality clubs and offer a chance to accelerate your learning curve by competing against and sharing the knowledge of some very good Buckeye 'Eye anglers. You can learn more in one season fishing in these clubs than you'd learn on your own over 2 or 3 seasons.


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

Question about the SOWC... What kind of boat setup are most of these guys using? Big boats/motors with kickers or small boats with 9.9's?


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Some of the SOWC guys have smaller boats with small hp motors but some have the big 'Eye boats with kickers. Some interchange motors for different lakes and some have 2 boats. I'm sure that every club has members who do the same.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

All sized boats! Some 14 footers to 18 eens. The fella's that won the championship at mosquito had a 14 footer with like a 15 hp on it. 1976 model. good to see that with alot of 20 thousand dollar rigs running around. I was fishing there that day by chance and saw them come by me. They had a cooler with no pump in it. They would bail out the water and fill it up again to keep the fish alive.


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks. I want to fish a few of these next year. No illusions of turning pro...just wanting to learn more. 

My boat's a 15' whaler with a 25 horse remote steer. Great little boat for Atwood, but I can't get on Piedmont and the other 10 horse lakes with it. Swapping the 25 and a 9.9 back and forth would be too much work, so I'm debating if a big electric (70+ lb, 24V) would give me enough range.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd say it depends totally on where the launch sites would be scheduled for events. If the tourney launched out of the Piedmont Marina in late September or later you'd be fine, but if the launch was at Reynolds Road you'd be at a definite disadvantage. Same thing at Clendenning, depending on time of year.


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

The other detail I forgot to metion is that my boat has the big wrap-around stainless bow rail. It's a great mount for rod holders and the one-piece design really stiffens up the boat. The downside is that I can't run a bow-mount trolling motor. 

To add a gas kicker would mean three motors on the stern (main, kicker and TM). That's a lot of crap (and a lot of weight) on the back of a 15' boat. I think Santa's going to bring me a new trolling motor this year. For the couple of days a year that I might fish a tourney at those two lakes (and the chance that they launch from the wrong ramp), I'll take the dissadvantage. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Trapper (Dec 15, 2004)

Does anyone know, or have they heard the other clubs listed proposed schedules?

Trapper


----------

